# OMG, the hair!



## CMCMom29 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello all! I have a question about my Black Lab/Pit mix.

I've never had a Lab prior to the two mixes I have now (the other is a Lab/Weim -- both about 6 months old). Growing up we had rough collies (which as you probably know is a completely different kind of hair) and after that I had Shih Tzus who don't really shed.

This dog, though -- OMG. I have little black hairs EVERYWHERE. 

Now, her Weim "sister" doesn't really shed that much. Her hair is velvet soft and doesn't come out much when I bathe or brush her.

I first tried a bristle brush -- didn't really do anything. I then tried a slicker -- nada. Then I tried a undercoat rake. That fared better, but still didn't seem like it was doing much. I gave her a bath (about every 3-4 weeks unless they are messy or smelly) and enough hair fell off into the tub that I could have knitted another dog. What a mess.

So I went to TSC and got a Shed Magic comb. Worked FANTASTICALLY. Got just gobs of hair. 

She still seems to leave hair everywhere, though. I can't seem to keep up. Her hair is not that long so I don't understand it. I've also noticed flaking whenever I comb her (it seems to scrap the skin somewhat?). Yesterday I was combing her outside after a walk and she about turned white (I exaggerate...a little).

Anyone have any advice?

As an FYI, I also use Perfect Coat Black Pearl Shampoo and feed them Professional Large Breed Puppy food. I also give them both a heaping serving tablespoon of plain yogurt every day or at least every other day.

Thanks.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I rescued a Lab mix 8 years ago and she had the same problem. I changed her food to 4Health Chicken and rice and sometimes the lamb and rice ( at TSC ) and started giving human grade fish oil, 2 gel caps daily of 1000 mg fish oil ... and vitamin E - 400IU (human grade also) ... 1 gel cap three times a week ..... HUGE difference in about 4 weeks or so.  Also got rid of the " stinky " dog smell. 

I hear Labs do shed ... but mine was beyond belief! ( I had also made sure she was in good health with a vet visit first) You could also ask your vet about the proper amount to give of the fish oil.

EDIT: My Lab mix was approximately 50 pounds ... this was the dosage I gave her at that weight.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Sassy was golden colored so the flakes didn't show up but she sure had them. Fish oil good but it didn't solve the problem. Hydration helped, she tended to not drink enough water so I put water in her food dish. I gave her as much fat as I could and that helped, she could only tolerate about 15% fat by weight, human diet food is less than 30% by calories or about 15% fat. My dog was NOT on a diet, fat is good for skin and coat!!!! The puppy food you are using is 12% fat, perhaps mixing in a scrambled or raw egg a couple times a week could help boost the fat just the right amount.

I now wash Max in the back yard, running the hose to the kitchen faucet for warm water. No wet paw prints, hair or wet dog smell in the house now! The water couldn't drain when Sassy was shedding out and who needs more hair in the drains?

I find a bath then taking a walk rubbing the dog dry a number of times until the dog is absolutely completely dry does wonders to remove dead hair. I bought a small high velocity dog dryer and the bath/walk dry works nearly as well as the HV. Sassy shed less for about a week after a bath/walk dry.


----------

